# Remplacement HDD en Apple Store : combien ça coûte ?



## jul.jules.dada (4 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,
N'ayant pas trouvé de réponse sur MAcGe ni sur le net, je me lance :
J'ai un Imac 2009 21,5" core 2 duo 3,06 avec carte graphique nvidia geforce 9400m.

Mon disque dur est sur le point de lâcher : état SMART en échec.
De plus il ne fait que 500 Go et j'ai besoin de place supplémentaire.

Je compte le remplacer par un HDD de 1 ou 2 To.

A votre avis, combien cela coute t-il cd faire effectuer ce changement en Apple STORE ?

Doit on obligatoirement acheter leur disque dur ou peut on venir avec un disque acheté sur le Net ?

Merci d'avance pour vos retour dexpérience.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,



jul.jules.dada a dit:


> Doit on obligatoirement acheter leur disque dur ou peut on venir avec un disque acheté sur le Net ?


Pour ton info, chez un APR, j'ai fait ajouter un SSD dans un iMac, SSD que j'avais acheté par ailleurs.
Mais c'est un APR et pas un Apple store -> le mieux, c'est que tu passes ou que tu appelles l'Apple store dans lequel tu comptes aller et que tu poses la question. Et que tu demandes un devis


----------



## jul.jules.dada (5 Avril 2013)

Bien entendu c'est ce que j'ai fait.
A l'Apple Store de STRASBOURG on m'a répondu qu'il fallait prendre RDV au Genius bar et amener sa machine pour qu'un devis soit fait.
Le vendeur en a même profité pour m'indiquer que le devis sera gratuit et m'a déconseillé d'aller chez BeMac car là-bas le devis sera payant (bonjour le tacle au passage).
Leur laisser la machine simplement pour connaître le prix du changement d'un disque dur m'a paru exagéré et bien contraignant.
C'est quand même incroyable qu'ils ne puissent pas m'indiquer un prix alors que leurs interventions doivent être tarifées.
Je ne suis peu être pas tombé sur la bonne personne ???!!!
J'ai fait un mail à Macway hier : malgré les offres de service mise en avant sur leur site, il n'assurent pas de changement de disque dur. Ils ne sont pas un APR (sic !).
Mail à Bemac : le remplacement coute 78  TTC et le HDD 85  pour 1 To et 105  pour 2 To.
C'est plus chère que ce qu'on peut trouver sur le Net mais je vais aller déposer mon Imac chez eux ce matin.
Je vais prendre le disque là-bas comme cela j'ai l'assurance que l'intervention sera garantie à 100 %.
Et puis je préfère dépenser ces  chez un APR local plutôt que dans la succursale de la World cie.
J'espère que mon expérience sera utile à d'autres.
Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Sly54 (5 Avril 2013)

jul.jules.dada a dit:


> Leur laisser la machine simplement pour connaître le prix du changement d'un disque dur m'a paru exagéré et bien contraignant.


Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi !!




jul.jules.dada a dit:


> Mail à Bemac : le remplacement coute 78  TTC et le HDD 85  pour 1 To et 105  pour 2 To.


Le tarif pour la main d'oeuvre me parait correct.




jul.jules.dada a dit:


> Et puis je préfère dépenser ces  chez un APR local plutôt que dans la succursale de la World cie.


----------



## Jozofa (5 Avril 2013)

Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais en Belgique, il existe quelques boutiques qui ce spécialisent dans le service Apple sans être pour autant des APR.

Juste parce qu'ils connaissent les machines, savent les démonter et proposent souvent des tarifs bien plus compétitifs.

Alors une fois que l'on est plus sous garantie, pourquoi pas !


----------



## jul.jules.dada (12 Avril 2013)

Bonjour
Je vous donne des nouvelles.

Remplacement du HDD effectué rapidement.
Imac déposé chez Bemac le vendredi midi et récupéré le lundi midi.
Disque dur installé de 1 To.

Mon Mac est (_beaucoup_) plus rapide et réactif depuis, ce qui confirme que le changement de HDD était nécessaire.
Pour info, constatant des ralentissements j'étais passé il y a quelques mois de 4 Go de RAM à 12 Go, mais sans amélioration notable de la situation.
L'ancien HDD était donc défectueux (_un Seagate Barracuda de 500 Go, donc pas couvert par le programme de rappel officiel de APPLE à ma connaissance_).
Bemac m'a restitué l'ancien disque dur lorsque j'ai récupéré l'Imac.

En rentrant chez moi bonne surprise.
J'allume l'Imac "_pour voir_" avant de booter sur mon disque de sauvegarde externe, et là je constate que ML est préinstallé ????
J'ai donc simplement migrer mes anciennes données en utilisant l&#8217;assistant de migration puis effectué une mise à jour (_combo mise à jour combinée OS X 10.8.3_) + réparation des autorisations.

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## fau6il (12 Avril 2013)

:king:





Jozofa a dit:


> Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais en Belgique, il existe quelques boutiques qui ce spécialisent dans le service Apple sans être pour autant des APR.
> 
> Juste parce qu'ils connaissent les machines, savent les démonter et proposent souvent des tarifs bien plus compétitifs.
> 
> Alors une fois que l'on est plus sous garantie, pourquoi pas !



_De tous les peuples de la Gaule, les Belges (Julius :king: )
  autre-fois _


----------

